# I'm so jealous...



## KFidelity (Jul 9, 2004)

A guy down the street bought a nice red s14 240SX, and he just put new exhaust and intake on it, and my god does that thing look nice! Doesn't really suprise me since he has a new Acura TL 3.2 and a bmw 3 serries ci in the garage too. Anyways not to mention the interior of it, holy crap is it in good condition, not to mention I am going to help install a whole infinity system in there, that will be fun 

will get pics later


----------

